# Liveblogging the Canadian



## CHamilton (Jun 19, 2015)

There's a guy (who I don't know, but he seems to be a computer programmer) who is attempting to liveblog a trip on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver. It will be interesting to see how much he manages to post, given the lack of internet connection for much of the route.

Start here and click on the blue buttons at the bottom right of his posts to go to the next entry.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 19, 2015)

This one is my favorite:



> I have no idea where I am. It is completely dark outside and I can’t see a thing.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 23, 2015)

Apparently he was in coach: "no opportunity for a shower...."


----------

